# Visiting in October



## CACohenDVM (May 28, 2012)

We are from Los Angeles, California and hope to visit Turkey for three weeks in September or October 2012. We are sailors, but will be flying in and renting a car. It would be nice to know some folks. 

Thank you,

Chuck


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Remember to drive "defensively"  If you will stay in Istanbul, don't rent a car.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Turkey is a big place - where are you actually going?


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

CACohenDVM said:


> We are from Los Angeles, California and hope to visit Turkey for three weeks in September or October 2012. We are sailors, but will be flying in and renting a car. It would be nice to know some folks.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Chuck


You mean US Navy? Go to Izmir. I was stationed there back in 03-06. The place is just beyond words....:flame:


----------



## londonborn (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure if you are golfers but Tiger Woods and other top professionals will be in Belek, Antalya in October for a tournament. Greta that Belek (which has 17 courses) could bring this in


----------



## londonborn (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure if you are golfers but Tiger Woods and other top professionals will be in Belek, Antalya in October for a tournament. Great that Belek (which has 17 courses) could bring this in - it wil give golf in this area a big boost


----------



## Eithan651 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think,it is the best time to visit here.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

attila said:


> if you want to visit or buy something (home) ..


I think that if they were looking to buy something that the post would have been worded differently?


----------

